# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  USB Boot Mac

## rmaxhuni

Si te baj nje USB boot  Mac nga XP e kam sistemin operativ windows xp e tash po du me ba nje USB boot me sistem operativ mac flleshi posedeon 16 GB si duhet procedura per me ba Mac nje djal ne mitrovic me ka than sbahet prej XP

----------

